# Which Type is More Rebellious?



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm somewhat rebellious, it usually spawns right off my principles. I never actually rebel for the sake of being a rebel.

So lets hear it!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I would rebel against anything that kept me from being able to express myself...many school rules do!


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Can I just say what everyone else is thinking?

*ENTP! :crazy:*

*Edit: *Nar...you guys are cool.....I’m sure there’s a reasonable explanation for why you rebel..........:crazy:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

ENxP, specifically ENTP in ways of seduction and finagle-ry.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I've always been rebellious but have learned to mask it over the years. So now when I appear subversive, I am probably just being silly. However, when I appear compliant I am probably waiting underneath your car with a knife in hand. 

I don't flow so well with mass mentality, dogma, trends, or authority. Never have. But I've learned to do what I can to get by. This is growth. 

Peace :happy:


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

ENTPs. Telling them they can't is basically ensuring they'll do exactly that. Very risk taking/ daredevil-like, too.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Things That Make Sense > The Rules


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

ESTPs are the most likely to be revolutionaries. By nature ENxPs are rebels, and INTx are icnonclastic.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I march to the beat of my own drum. I am often called weird and crazy.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I don't flow so well with mass mentality, dogma, trends, or authority. Never have. But I've learned to do what I can to get by. This is growth.
> 
> Peace :happy:


Yeah...that's kinda what i meant xD


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not really that rebellious, to be honest. I do what I do, but much of the time it happens to coincide with the rules, interestingly enough.

I see ESxPs (mainly ESTPs) as being more often rebellious than others. That's certainly my experience, anyway. Dominant Se would, it seems, encourage enjoyment of life regardless of the rules, no?


----------



## InGretable (Mar 26, 2010)

I would have to say INTJ


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

I dont think i rebel. at least i dont openly do it. If im going to get out of something then i'll come up with a series of logical arguments and then just brow beat the person into submission if necessary. Not something i relish, but sometimes it just needs to be done.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

I was quite rebellious, can be still....I love it :crazy: live life to the fullest.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

NPs & SPs.

ExTPs are most openly rebellious. IxTPs rebel without fanfare. IxFPs are quietly & selectively rebellious. ExFPs are rebellious but deny it is rebellion ("I'm just being ME!").


----------



## Ransomer (Mar 10, 2010)

INFJs? We are pretty good at following through what we think is the right thing to do regardless of authority.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I am rebellious. I started a rebellion against my school. I made various petitions and got myself arrested many times for doing things that were not even wrong.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

It depends. I've known several ESTPs that would be considered a rebel without a cause but I'm not one to rebel unless I see something incredibly redonkulous going on.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm a nice rebel.

I believe any type that has the inclination to be idiosyncratic can be rebelious in its expressions.

But for stereotypes' sake, I'll hunch at exuberant xNTP's, driven INFx's & convinced xNTJ's. ENTP's might win, in case the INTJ's insist on a more meticulous approach after all. Overall, I do wonder how the battle between xNTJ's & xNTP's would go. I also wonder what about bipolar ExFP's or impulsive xSTP's. Hah, I could go on forever... I'll conclude and join the crowd on this one by chance: ENTP.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not rebellious, particularly. I won't follow rules just because someone in a position of authority has made them, mind you. I will follow them if they are sensible, or if the price of not following them is more than I want to pay. Usually this means I follow the rules that society expects.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

SeekJess said:


> I march to the beat of my own drum. I am often called weird and crazy.


Ahhahaa. You sure about that? ISTJs don't seem all that rebellious to me.

In other news, I'm feeling rather rebellious today


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, pretty sure an ISTJ would be the one on the front lines crushing rebellions. :shocked:


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll say Intuitives are more rebellious than Sensors and Percievers are more rebellious then Judgers. So NPs are the most rebellious and SJs are the least. SPs and NJs are in the middle.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

So I'm rebellious!
Woot!


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> Yeah, pretty sure an ISTJ would be the one on the front lines crushing rebellions. :shocked:


Not necessarily, an ISTJ would join a rebel movement if the government blatantly violates the ideals and values he/she were brought up with (like, say, a left-wing ISTJ taking up arms against a fascist government), and they would be fanatically loyal to the rebellion.

A good example of a xSTJ rebel is George Washington.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

To TaylorS: Are you related to MisterNi or something?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Wingman said:


> To TaylorS: Are you related to MisterNi or something?


lol...if not, then they're meant for each other! xD


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

My favorite thing to rebel against is rebelling.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes.


123456


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> lol...if not, then they're meant for each other! xD


And its funny since its ENTP/INFJ!


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Wingman said:


> To TaylorS: Are you related to MisterNi or something?


rofl. I'm not the only one with a picture of the earth as my avatar. timeless has one too and his sig says he's an INFP.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Wingman said:


> To TaylorS: Are you related to MisterNi or something?


No, why? :mellow:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

My dad was pretty rebellious back in the day, and he's a major ISTJ. If it goes against his principals, he will quietly and calmly work against it - the very reserved, but stalwart guy at protests I would imagine. He's exceptionally stubborn also. An old philosophy teacher got too into...playing around with invading personal space, 9w8ish humerous testing (sort've like house, but with more laughter involved...someone with a sx instinct the size of the universe) and eye contact, for about 2 minutes and he's refused to come to parents evening ever again. :laughing:

Best two minutes of my life.

He's a loyal hardworker, but will not stand around being trodden on, or when people are not doing the right thing - eg a big evil corporation. Though quietness is a large element in it.

My philosophy teacher is very rebellious so I understand - though not in an unnecessary manner, - his type is a bit of a mystery however. A sort of enlightened iNTP with well developed Fe I _think_.


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

I think if anyone is motivated enough to become a rebel or begin a rebel they can do it but the difference is in their tactics and how they go about it and what the actual rebellion is against and what the rebellion is about. A person is a person then they are a type. Very few people like to be oppressed for a long period of time, before long no matter what type you are you will lash out at your oppressor and fight back to regain whatever it is that has been taken from you.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

jlc1088 said:


> I think if anyone is motivated enough to become a rebel or begin a rebel they can do it but the difference is in their tactics and how they go about it and what the actual rebellion is against and what the rebellion is about. A person is a person then they are a type. Very few people like to be oppressed for a long period of time, before long no matter what type you are you will lash out at your oppressor and fight back to regain whatever it is that has been taken from you.


How dare you rebel against typing rebelliousness. :wink:


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> How dare you rebel against typing rebelliousness. :wink:


oh shit lmao! I totally didn't realize that, that was what I was doing in essence hahahaha


----------



## FrogFace (Mar 21, 2010)

Definitely* NOT* _ENTJ's_... or not corrupt ones anyways.

we wub rules, we love them so much, we'd marry them and have legally registered babies.....


----------



## briannaharleyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

i'm an esfp... and basically if someone tells me what to do, i'll do the opposite just to fuck with them. i'm kind of an asshole, sorry.


----------



## Love Obsessed (Jul 28, 2009)

REBELLIOUS IS MY NAME! I've always been a rebel. If someone does X, I'll do Y and versa versus. I believe the most rebellious types are enfps, entps, intjs, infjs and infps. The so called weirdos of the world.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

That means my whole family is made up of weirdos... >.>
xD


----------

